

Poll: What app would you like to have at (whatever).lo.gy and (whatever).olo.gy? - adg001


======
Zakuzaa
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

------
adg001
A question and answer website on your topic of choice - from archelogy to
zymology

------
adg001
Your own third level domain name (eg, bio.lo.gy, psycho.lo.gy, zoo.lo.gy)

------
adg001
A custom application for each third level domain name

------
adg001
News about your topic of choice (entomology, anyone?)

------
adg001
An enterprise URL shortening service (e.g., <https://lo.gy/>)

------
adg001
Other - please, specify

------
dholowiski
beer ! beer.olo.gy

Pandora for beer!

